
Salary calculator for GitLab developers - jobvandervoort
https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/developer/?
======
jobvandervoort
Scroll to the bottom for the calculator.

We're implementing this slowly over most functions and this is the first
iteration. We're happy to talk about it, of course.

